# ls output change after upgrade 11->12



## YuryG (Jul 13, 2020)

Somehow after upgrade from FreeBSD-11 (STABLE) to FreeBSD-12 (STABLE) `ls` output changed its sort order. Not it is case-IN-sensitive! How can I restore the previous behaviour?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

Probably  due to your localization. What does `locale` output?


----------



## YuryG (Jul 13, 2020)

It's "en-GB.UTF-8". Are there case-sensitive and case-insensitive localizations?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

YuryG said:


> Are there case-sensitive and case-insensitive localizations?


No,  but the localization does change the sort order. Try this: `env LC_ALL=C ls`.


----------



## YuryG (Jul 13, 2020)

Well, yes, with that command it is again case-sensitive. Why??? Why en_GB is (became?) not case-sensitive?


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 13, 2020)

You can use _C.UTF-8_ as your locale for the console and terminal apps, and otherwise use _en_GB.UTF-8_ in your GUI.  From a british gentleman's perspective, the _C_ locale is weird english, but you can live w/ that.  Consider to have a look or asking on the appropiate mailing list about why the sorting changed.


----------

